# Top-Ten Dude Ranch Timeshares



## Berea1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey I am revisiting my old 2010 posting to ask each of you to post the top ten dude ranch timeshares so I can make plans for a 2016 dude ranch trip from Ohio to Arizona !  Here are my top ten dude ranches from 2010:

BSK, BSW, BSG, WRV, WRR, WPE, DJJ, WSR, WBG, WBI, HYS, FLY, FL1, KOH, RHB, RNM, PMVick

Please add to this list. Please note that these ten are  only  Interval International but feel free to add RCI timeshares.

Patrick


----------



## Paumavista (Feb 9, 2014)

*Abbreviations*

I wanted to see what was on this list....but cross checking every abbreviation; then getting the name and checking the reviews or checking trip advisor is pretty time consuming.....any way for us novices that you could actually put the names of the resorts (save me at least one step).

And if you even have time to go a step further and tell me why that's your number 1 or 10th choice I'd be interested in that too.....always wanted to check out Dude ranches or farm stays (I don't think there are any timeshare "farms") - but maybe your list will give me a reason to check out someplace I've never heard much about.....(we're usually beach / resort people).


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 9, 2014)

Can i ask the question that someone raised in the suburbs, of the northeast, on an island would have to ask?

What's a dude ranch?  In NYC, it would be a gay night club, but I'm thinking it's more along the lines of Billy Crystal in 'City Slickers'.  Do you do 'cattle runs' and eat out of the back of a 'wagon'?


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 9, 2014)

I took the list, entered it in the Exchange search box, and found the following names:

PMX-Kohl's Ranch Lodge 
Payson , AZ , USA 
KOH

Villas at Flying L  
Bandera , TX , USA
FLY

Rancho Banderas All Suite Resort 
Bayia de Banderas, Nayarit , NA , MEXICO
RHB

WorldMark Rancho Vistoso  
Oro Valley , AZ , USA 
WRV

Westgate River Ranch 
River Ranch , FL , USA
WRR

WorldMark Big Bear  
Big Bear , CA , USA 
WBG


WorldMark Bison Ranch  
Overgaard , AZ , USA 
WBI

-----
How did you come up with your list? (I know that the WorldMarks are not dude ranches.)

The Westgate River Ranch is a dude ranch. I do not know about the others.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 9, 2014)

Berea1 said:


> Hey I am revisiting my old 2010 posting to ask each of you to post the top ten dude ranch timeshares so I can make plans for a 2016 dude ranch trip from Ohio to Arizona !  Here are my top ten dude ranches from 2010:
> 
> BSK, BSW, BSG, WRV, WRR, WPE, DJJ, WSR, WBG, WBI, HYS, FLY, FL1, KOH, RHB, RNM, PMVick
> 
> ...



Patrick, 

Would be happy to add to your list if I knew what your acronyms represented.
I'm clueless.

Many who are reading this post have no idea what timeshare properties you are referring to.

Please enlighten us.

Thanks.

Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 9, 2014)

Have I mentioned lately how much I dislike the resort code acronyms when used outside the semi-closed environment of their own 'family' of resorts?

I'm sure the OP would feel the same if RCI members used the 3-or 4 digit codes that identify them.

In the general knowledge forums- like Travel info, or the Lounge, PLEASE use common abbreviations if you must, but the preference would be to use the resort name and/or location if it isn't apparent. For instance Worldmark Anaheim, or Big Bear we can figure out- Kohl's Ranch Lodge, not so much.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 9, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Can i ask the question that someone raised in the suburbs, of the northeast, on an island would have to ask?
> 
> What's a dude ranch?  In NYC, it would be a gay night club, but I'm thinking it's more along the lines of Billy Crystal in 'City Slickers'.  Do you do 'cattle runs' and eat out of the back of a 'wagon'?



Usually, there are trained 'wranglers' who help guests somewhat unaccustomed with 4 legged transportation to use horses to see inaccessible places, like mountain lakes, trails, wildlife, perhaps fishing stream access. It's unlikely that one would be replicating the movie, "City Slickers."

There could be some Dutch Oven cooking, and stories around a campfire. 

The ranch accommodations might be a little more rustic than 4 star on Central Park, but you'd be surprised how comfortable they can be. 

Jim


----------



## presley (Feb 9, 2014)

I never knew there were timeshares at DudeRanches.  Trying to decifer that list to see which ones are for real.  Kohl's and Worldmarks are not.  That westgate one looks cool.  Hoping to find one closer to my timezone.

BTW, Thanks hudshut for posting the resort names.  Makes it very easy for me to google them.


----------



## Berea1 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Searching for II dude ranches*

I called Interval to ask it how to locate dude ranches as my Marriott II directory showed pictures of horses, either in blue which meant that horse back riding was onsite, or in green, meaning riding was offsite.  Paula was very helpful but does not have a direct phone number to reach her.  Here is the summary: 1) go to the IntervalWorld website but DO NOT SIGN IN; 2) GO DOWN THE PAGE TO THE INTERVAL DIRECTORY PICTURE ON THE BOTTOM LEFT OF THE PAGE; 3) then about middle, there is blue lettering that says "Advanced Search", click on that, then click on the directory search site that appears to do to a complete search of II timeshares.  I suggest that you start out by leaving everything as is checked except for these two items:  choose match all AND onsite only, then click on block for horseback riding which is in the middle column  and click all size units, then hit enter.

All onsite horseback riding any where in the world is shown, a hundred or so anywhere in the world like Egypt or Japan.

Then modify your search for the Region to be shown; for example, California, or Southwest, or Florida, or Texas, etc.

There were some Worldmarks that show riding onsite.  However, the riding is not included in your trade but availalbe for $32 an hour or $40 an hour, $90 per day for an extended ride.  Well, that was time well spent.  Could someone do the same with RCI, so all of the dude ranch information would be concentrated her.

Patrick 

PS.  Florida has Fantasy Island Resort II (FAN) and Westgate River Ranch (WRP)


----------



## presley (Feb 9, 2014)

Berea1 said:


> There were some Worldmarks that show riding onsite.



I'm concerned about the accuracy of that.  II also lists several Worldmarks as pet friendly.  They are not.  When looking at the resort specific brochures, those  mention "kennel nearby" and also mention that you can't have pets onsite.

I don't feel like looking up every Worldmark, but here are links for one.  The resort description and the resort brochure.  One mentions there is horseback riding nearby.  The other mentions nothing about horseback riding.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/bi/

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/bi/pdfs/brochure.pdf

It may not matter if there is riding onsite or offsite for those traveling by car.  I just don't trust the II descriptions anymore after seeing the mistakes with saying that Worldmark has pet friendly resorts.  

I tried to look for dude ranches in RCI earlier and didn't see anything.  I'll try again with just searching for horseback riding.  I have always thought of a dude ranch as total cowboy stuff and not just horseback riding.

ETA:  Closest thing I can find to getting as specific to horseback riding in RCI are these choices, none of which narrow it down at all.

You are currently searching all exchange inventory	

  Vacation Types
Beaches   [615]
Casinos / Gaming   [275]
Family Vacations   [1310]
Golf   [767]
Health Spas   [491]
Lakes   [531]
Scuba & Water Sports   [886]
Skiing   [305]
Vacation Homes   [1106]


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 9, 2014)

presley said:


> ... I have always thought of a dude ranch as total cowboy stuff and not just horseback riding.



I agree, horseback riding on site does not translate to dude ranch where you are immersed in the "cowboy" experience.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 9, 2014)

Patrick,

I'm sure you've seen this older Tug Thread on Dude Ranches


Richard


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 9, 2014)

None of the Worldmarks are anything close to a dude ranch.  They are just timeshares with horseback riding nearby and not necessarily next door.   If that is what you are looking for, pretty much any timeshare in the rural west will qualify.   Estes Park in Colorado has the riding stables in Rocky Mtn National Park and the resorts near Bend, OR of Eagle Crest and Sunriver both have timeshares and riding stables as part of the larger complex.  

Sue


----------



## Berea1 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Horseback riding for my grandchildren*

Sue - What got me started was reading a review of Hilton Head Island, SC and what things to do while you are there.  Someone recommended the riding stables there.  Your grandchildren could ride ponies, two times around the arena for $10.00.

I took my family to the Nine Quarter Circle in Big Sky Country, Montana in 1996.  Although the cost was about $5,500 and we drove there from Cleveland, OH, it was the best family vacation except for 2001 when I used my 440,000 Marriott Reward points to get Marriott hotels and airfare to Australia/New Zealand.

So, I am thinking, combine a timeshare with horse back riding out West.  Even if you have to pay $40/hour for a horse or $90 for an extended ride it is better thqanthe $1,561 that the Nine Quarter Circle charges per week for a child 6 to 14 years old

By the way, I highly recommend that Nine Quarter Circle for those of you looking for a true dude ranch experience

Patrick


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 9, 2014)

I wanted to check my recollection that Riviera Oaks in outlying area of San Diego CA has horses on property -- amused at what I found. Guess this confirms they do have horses -- 

= = = 

STABLEHAND - RIVIERA OAKS
 Job Opening at Diamond Resorts International in Ramona, CA
[Position No Longer Available] 	Email this jobForward  Print this jobPrint  

Click 'Apply Now' to be directed to the job detail page on the Diamond Resorts International website.

Position:	STABLEHAND - RIVIERA OAKS
Company:	Diamond Resorts International
Job Location(s): 	Ramona, CA
Start Date:	As soon as possible

Employment Term: 	Regular
Employment Type:	Full Time
Starting Salary Range:	

Required Experience: 	1 to 20+ years
Required Security Clearance: 	None
Related Categories:	Hospitality/Hotel/Resort, Veterinarian/Animal Services, Pet Grooming/Training
Position Description
Job #: 5804


Position: STABLEHAND - RIVIERA OAKS
Location:

CA, RAMONA
Department:

ROR-STABLES
Responsibilities:

UNDER GENERAL SUPERVISION, PROVIDES HUSBANDRY AND RELATED STABLE TASKS. MONITORS HORSE STABLES FACILITY. FEEDS, CLEANS, AND PERFORMS BASIC FUNCTIONS ASSOCIATED WITH THE CARE OF THE RESORT HORSES. CLEANS CEILING FANS AND SIGNAGE WITHIN THE BARN. PROVIDES CUSTOMER SERVICE TO GUESTS, OWNERS, AND DEPARTMENTS. ENSURES SAFETY OF GUESTS IN STABLE AREA. REPORTS TO MANAGEMENT ON PRIORITIES. PERFORMS ALL FUNCTIONS RELATED TO MONITORING THE HEALTH AND SAFETY OF RESORT HORSES.
Qualifications:

ONE YEAR EXPERIENCE IN THE EQUINE FIELD. STAND, WALK, COLOR PERCEPTION, CLEAR SPEECH, HEAR, HANDLE & FEEL OBJECTS, SEE, READ, MOVE DISTANCES, CLIMB, KNEEL, PUSH/PULL, WRITE, SQUAT, LIFT/CARRY UP TO 120 LBS.

[Position No Longer Available]


----------



## rhonda (Feb 9, 2014)

WSR closed January 2012.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 9, 2014)

presley said:


> I never knew there were timeshares at DudeRanches. Trying to decifer that list to see which ones are for real. Kohl's and Worldmarks are not. That westgate one looks cool. Hoping to find one closer to my timezone.



Agreed on the Wordmarks - 

There is  *was* one that is trying to liquidate practically in your back yard.

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2013/Mar/20/warner-springs-sold-pala-resort/
http://www.redweek.com/browse/North+America/United+States/California/Warner+Springs-timeshares

And this one in Tehachapi (RCI) Stallion Springs

http://www.redweek.com/resort/P2037-stallion-springs-resort#exchanges





Passepartout said:


> Usually, there are trained 'wranglers' who help guests somewhat unaccustomed with 4 legged transportation to use horses to see inaccessible places, like mountain lakes, trails, wildlife, perhaps fishing stream access. It's unlikely that one would be replicating the movie, "City Slickers."



Clipped an ad from the LA Times Years ago, for a "Pay to go on a Cattle Drive Location", my BIL said I could come help move his cattle for free, he wouldn't charge me


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2014)

If Eastern resorts appeal to you, Foxrun is very near a nice riding stable.  Foxrun is in NC, the mountains of Lake Lure.  I actually called the office for a guest of mine, who wanted to be near horses.  She rides quite a bit at home and wanted to go to Lake Lure for a trip.  She absolutely loved the experience.  But Foxrun itself doesn't have horses, just recommendations for horseback riding nearby.  

It's a pretty easy exchange, but the fees are very reasonable to own at Foxrun.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Can i ask the question that someone raised in the suburbs, of the northeast, on an island would have to ask?
> 
> What's a dude ranch?  In NYC, it would be a gay night club, but I'm thinking it's more along the lines of Billy Crystal in 'City Slickers'.  Do you do 'cattle runs' and eat out of the back of a 'wagon'?



Yes, here in old-town Denver, we eat lunch out of the back of our wagons and ride to work on our horses.  I like them beans cooked over the open fire.  It's just like the 1860's.  

Funny!  My geography professor was a translator of Japanese for various businesses who dealt regularly with visitors from Japan.  My professor usually met these Japanese businessmen at the airport.  They were sometimes disappointed there were no wooden buildings and sidewalks, horses, wagons and dirt roads in downtown Denver, because many were fans of westerns from the 50's and 60's.


----------

